# 1000 posties for GEVE!!!



## anangelaway

_Non, non, non... Toi non plus tu ne vas pas passer inaperçue!!! De toute façon, si tu n'existais pas, nous t'aurions inventée!  __Ta gentillesse n'est que l'une des nombreuses qualités qui émanent de tes posts, et je n'en suis que plus admiratrice. Merci!!!!!_​ 


 Joyeux Postiversaire et BRAVO pour tes 1000 posts GEVE! ​ 




*Mon plus beau sourire pour toi*​


----------



## nichec

Oh, I want to say congratulations too.
I've learned a lot of French from your posts. 
Thank you for your kindness 

Please keep helping us 

Cheers, N


----------



## cuchuflete

Congratulations Geve!

 *Many thanks for your fine help!

Cuchu



yet another smile
*​


----------



## Kelly B

Geve, your kind assistance and ready wit make your posts a delight. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## ampurdan

Félicitations, Geve!


----------



## DDT

*Bravo !!!​*
Merci pour votre contribution helpful et sympa !

DDT


----------



## Aupick

Thanks, geve! Your posts are truly valuable.


----------



## Mei

*CONGRATULATIONS GEVE!!!!!!!!! * 

Mei


----------



## Agnès E.

http://www.raja.fr/raja/produits/MFL63_D_S_WF2.jpg

http://millepompons.free.fr/image/0203_ffb/perso_boulotte.jpg

et http://millepompons.free.fr/image/0204_odl/perso_odl.jpg

se joignent à moi pour te souhaiter un merveilleux postiversaire, ô héroïne masquée !
Ton humour et tes indispensables réponses sont devenues partie intégrante de notre forum franco-anglais. Puisses-tu nous en faire bénéficier encore quelques milliers de fois !


----------



## geve

Merci à tous, for such kind words and enchanting smiles !!! 
This is how I picture you all : with a big smile on your face - yet concentrated upon the ongoing thread...

It's a great pleasure to discuss words, expressions and other things with you all, in this warm and comfy WR lounge... I enjoy reading from each of you, it's always enriching and enjoyable !

Un bisou à chacun,

geve


----------



## JazzByChas

Oh, now...hol' up, hol' up...cain't stan' by widdout gi'in da sista her props: so a little flava she can savor..

:: Hip Hop beat machine starts up, bass beat booming :::

Big ups to da sista who flow in da know 
And keep her rillio-dillio fo' sho' onna down low! 
Ji dropping mad't skills straight up in da FO-FO, 
10 balls and more worth o' posts inna jo'nt, now doncha know! 

Sistah Blonde waive her wand and ya feelz right
Workin' her magic wit da "francais" both day and nite
She make ya laff, she make ya cry, but iss all good
She find her homies in da City Of Lights hood

Ya wanna know, ya wanna gits you some knowledge
Ain't hafta go to da skool or da college
Just hang around inna dubbya-R cit-tay
Where wordz and lingo gon' sho nuf be Pret-tay!

Professa Geve and her crew make it worthwhile
She gotz da skills and the polish   and the Stizz-ile
If you ain' know and ya needz to translate it
Cain't find that word that ya hurd? She'll create it!

(WORD!)  

::: M.C. Jazzy Chas  leaves the stage :::

M’oiselle: on t’apprécie beaucoup pour tous tes posts sages et plein d’espirit, et bien sur avec le humour, non ? On apprends beaucoup de la "Professeur Gève"  

Milles mercis, et joyeux postiversaire !


----------



## Isotta

Merci mille fois, geve ! A formal salute to one of our strongest!

Isotta.


----------



## la grive solitaire

*MILLE FELICITATIONS, GEVE!  *​


----------



## geve

Thank you Chas, Isotta & la Grive !!

Smiles and thanks from various countries and species, a tribute from my best friends of the Bibliothèque Rose, a rodeo salute, a whole song in AAVE just for me... vous me gâtez ! This well deserves some more treats : I’m out off chocolate bisous, but would you care for some caramels au Camembert ?


----------



## fenixpollo

*Happy Postiversary, geve!*
** 

*Your contribution to this forum is huge... but the thing that I love about you most is the FUN you bring us.*
** 

*Thanks!*

​


----------



## la reine victoria

*FELICITATIONS x 1000, GEVE!*

Je t'offre un cadeau de l'Isle de Wight.

glace

La Reine V


----------



## Outsider

Eh bien, mes félicitations aussi à Geve.​


----------



## LV4-26

Ne t'arrête pas en si bon chemin. On a besoin de toi pour contribuer à mettre de la couleur dans les forums.


----------



## geve

merci, merci, merci, et merci !!  
I can't compete with the Isle of Wight's specialty... so to all, here is my happy face - and the water says "merci" too : water crystal


----------



## xav

Mille (cent neuf)(non : cent onze ) excuses d'arriver si tard ! J'avais pourtant prévu le coup, mais Fantômette court trop vite, et elle a encore accéléré dans les cent derniers posts alors que j'avais le dos tourné !
http://gamebook2.free.fr/Extras/fantomette.jpg




En tous les cas :




POUR LA PLUS PETILLANTE, 

HIP HIP HIP, HOURRA !


et encore un sourire :
http://millepompons.free.fr/gif/10_enfants/fantomette_enfants.gif


----------



## geve

(mince, mon avatar est démasqué !) merci Xav !!


----------

